# Newbie that somehow ended up with 2 sailboats! lol



## alanfranklin999 (11 mo ago)

Hello All!

My name is Alan and i got the itch to learn to sail not long ago. My wife has wanted to sail since high school in the 80's. So we figured it out and jumped at a local Sailboat in pretty good condition for its age and price, (1973 Catalina 27') and I have the bug so bad I looked at Sailboats for sale all over the internet.Well I was on eBay i came across a 1969 Columbia 25' and I put an auto bid up to $100.00. I told myself that if I got a Sailboat that is in a marina and seaworthy for $100.00, I would figure it out. And guess what? I won the bid at $46.00! So, now I am flying to Seattle WA from my home in Colorado on 03-01-2022 to go "Take care of the Sailboat" lol.

So, if anyone wants to teach me how to sail, I can work a sweet deal on a sailboat for you in Seattle WA. I am going to be in the Seattle area for 4 weeks or so, I have to be back in Colorado in 6 weeks for sure. 

So, I am waiting for spring in Colorado to put my Catalina 27" in a beautiful lake here in Colorado.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi Alan, Congratulations on your purchases!
You included a single word that may very well be pivotal in the success of your upcoming trip to Seattle: "seaworthy"!
Was "seaworthy" mentioned in the ebay auction? Many times it is not. Some boats have been sitting for months or even years. You cannot assume anything with auctions.

I've watched a few auctions at ebay, and the boats there are all over the spectrum; size/age/condition/price-wise. A few regular sellers of sailboats at ebay are liquidators or charity sale arrangements, where the seller has no history/experience with and often does not even possess the boat, and will just publish a few comments passed-on by the anonymous donor. With these liquidators, there is rarely a survey available and almost never an opportunity to inspect before auction end, hence the low final-bids, as bidders need a cushion available for repairs that might be needed.
I think most here at Sailnet would caution you to be careful before taking her very far from the marina, without at least a safety inspection, especially if you have limited experience yourself. Buying a used sailboat is not the same as buying a used car, where one is often able to fly-in, complete paperwork, and drive her home. 

Consider retaining a mechanic from the marina to review with you any invoices/estimates available in the marina's computer system, and then he/she can perform a safety check (electrical systems [risk of fire], integrity of fuel storage/delivery, thru-hulls condition, standing/running rigging, stability of mast-foot, reliability of engine [inboard or outboard or none], condition of sails, basically, any reason to not leave the dock). Then maybe find an experienced sailor (ad on local Craigslist or ask around at the marina), obviously with local knowledge, to go with you if you do decide to leave the dock. 

Between now and March 1, you might consider the following: look for any Columbia owners forums, where owners will post questions/answers/solutions to issues with the boat, watch youtube videos with Columbia 25 in the title (even a different year of manufacture), watch youtube videos of surveyors/buyers performing surveys/inspections of boats 22-27', watch youtube videos of owners performing preventive maintenance / repairs on Columbia 25s, download and study the NOAA chart for the waterways around the marina, watch youtube vidoes providing basic navigation and discussion of channel markers/buoys/etc., watch youtube videos explaining the "rules of the road", check tide data for the marina.

I am sure I have left-out other important advice, and I hope others at Sailnet can supplement. Good luck and check-back and provide a trip report.


----------



## alanfranklin999 (11 mo ago)

Overdue said:


> Hi Alan, Congratulations on your purchases!
> You included a single word that may very well be pivotal in the success of your upcoming trip to Seattle: "seaworthy"!
> Was "seaworthy" mentioned in the ebay auction? Many times it is not. Some boats have been sitting for months or even years. You cannot assume anything with auctions.
> 
> ...



Thanks,

I have been watching videos and I have talked with the people donating the boat and the Marina Management. I am taking over the slip and Management assured me that a boat has to be seaworthy and insured to be in a slip of theirs for their insurance. So, fingers crossed that it is seaworthy. And yes, seaworthy was in the description. I looked for that one. I've bought and sold cars, motorcycles, and RV's over the years. It's my side hustle. As they call it. I will definitely be looking for some help. My frien who lives in WA has 2 people they know that own boats and one can sail. I am offering a meal and beer after we look my boat over. 
I really appreciate all the thought you put into helping me out. I may have made a mistake, but you learn more from a mistake than you do a win.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Don't the car ads all say 'runs well'? With a new, inexperienced owner, the Insurance company may want some improvements to make sure the boat is as seaworthy as they like. "Free" boats are renowned for being the most expensive ones. As you've described, this one is almost free. Hope the learning curve is not too steep, or pricey.


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Getting the boat insured may be a daunting task. The insurance company may require a survey, at which time they may then require you to hire professionals or st least provide receipts that the work was done by professionals to bring the boat up to their standard based on the survey. They also may Decide to not insure you since you don’t have any experience...

Do you have any pics of the boat. Maybe from the auction listing?

I recently revived a 30 year old sailboat that had been sitting for 8 years in the hard. The only way I was able to afford to do it was me being able to do the work and not have to hire folks....

Progressive insurance is pretty liberal with who/what they insure. They did not require and in water survey for insurance...


----------



## alanfranklin999 (11 mo ago)

marcjsmith said:


> Getting the boat insured may be a daunting task. The insurance company may require a survey, at which time they may then require you to hire professionals or st least provide receipts that the work was done by professionals to bring the boat up to their standard based on the survey. They also may Decide to not insure you since you don’t have any experience...
> 
> Do you have any pics of the boat. Maybe from the auction listing?
> 
> ...



I did get Progressive


paulk said:


> Don't the car ads all say 'runs well'? With a new, inexperienced owner, the Insurance company may want some improvements to make sure the boat is as seaworthy as they like. "Free" boats are renowned for being the most expensive ones. As you've described, this one is almost free. Hope the learning curve is not too steep, or pricey.




I have bought and sold over 100 cars and motorcycles and about 20 RV's as well in the last 20 years or so. I have bought a Lemon before. I get Gut feelings and this was one of them. It needs at least a New Main Sai and possibly all 3 sails but I am prepared to rerig the whole boat. I have seen the pics of it being re-cored in a couple of spots. (Fingers Crossed) I am hoping it was done well.


----------



## alanfranklin999 (11 mo ago)

paulk said:


> Don't the car ads all say 'runs well'? With a new, inexperienced owner, the Insurance company may want some improvements to make sure the boat is as seaworthy as they like. "Free" boats are renowned for being the most expensive ones. As you've described, this one is almost free. Hope the learning curve is not too steep, or pricey.



I have bought and sold over 100 cars and motorcycles and about 20 RV's as well in the last 20 years or so. I have bought a Lemon before. I get Gut feelings and this was one of them. It needs at least a New Main Sai and possibly all 3 sails but I am prepared to rerig the whole boat. I have seen the pics of it being re-cored in a couple of spots. (Fingers Crossed) I am hoping it was done well.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Would be surprised to find much, if any coring in a 1969 Columbia.


----------



## alanfranklin999 (11 mo ago)

paulk said:


> Would be surprised to find much, if any coring in a 1969 Columbia.


And your point is what? I'm not being a dick, but what is your point. That there is even less reason to worry? Or more?


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Suggest you review this before you go see the boat.


Marine Survey 101, pre-survey inspection



I too have rebuilt many classic cars and motorcyles along with three total gut and rebuild of boats. (37' 47' and 38'). There is no comparison, boats cost staggeringly more to rebuild. Good luck.


----------



## alanfranklin999 (11 mo ago)

boatpoker said:


> Suggest you review this before you go see the boat.
> 
> 
> Marine Survey 101, pre-survey inspection
> ...


Great link! Thanks! It is very informative. I'm a Jack of All Trades and I have carpentry and fiberglass experience and I am going to head to my other boat that we bought here in Colorado. It is a 73 Catalina 27' she needs engine work, I am going to probably rebuild it but I might switch to electric. In honor of the fact that Tesla Stock is what made the purchase possible. Lol. That 3 to 1 split made my day. Lol


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

alanfranklin999 said:


> And your point is what? I'm not being a dick, but what is your point. That there is even less reason to worry? Or more?


You said you saw pictures of it being re-cored in a couple of spots. 1969 seems a bit early for a boat to have balsa coring, though it is possible. Balsa core seems to have gotten popular with builders in the 70's, but researching specific dates doesn't turn up much. In any case, if the recoring was done properly it should hold up for another decade or two. If the deck feels "spongy" it needs more fixing. We had balsa core delamination and rot in several places on our 1981 boat over the years, but we were able to repair the problems ourselves at minimal cost. The trick is keeping water out, which on a boat is not always easy since there's so much of it around.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

alan, did you get to Seattle? What did you find? Any surprises / projects? Have you been out sailing?


----------



## alanfranklin999 (11 mo ago)

I made it to Seattle. I need help. But everyone that said hey would help has ghosted me. The previous owner told that the poor boat had been on her side and had caved in on her starboard side. He is a sculptor and had somehow rei forced the hull and pushed her back into the correct shape. Then he added more fiberglass. He did a really impressive job. He had dropped the outboard motor in sideways because his shoulder gave out or something like that. I also had Murphy's Law cock in financially. I am flying back to Colorado for a new job offer. My sailboat in Colorado lost its mooring due to a paperwork snafu. So now we are going to bring our Catalina 27 to Seattle and put her in and take the Coronado 25 out and on my trailer so I can get a really good look at her. I slept aboard a few nights. I rely love it. No sailing as of yet. The Coronado 25 only had a mail sail. No Jib Sail. So I am looking to get one. I'm disappointed that I didn't get to Sail yet but I want to do it correctly. My Catalina 27 has a VHF radio, depth fibder, and GPS. The Coronado has nothing. Lol. So I didn't want to get in trouble for not having all equipment. 

I appreciate you asking.


----------



## Den (11 mo ago)

Sounds like you got you money’s worth if you enjoyed sleeping on it two nights. Imagine the hotel cost. If you pay attention in March you might see a 6 gill shark out there. Enjoy you’re new adventure.
There is a fella on this forum who has written an app for new sailors. ITS FREE! If will prepare you for live instructors. I doubt he will mind me posting it.


----------



## Den (11 mo ago)

Learn to sail. A clear and highly understandable sailing course


For people who want to learn the basics of sailing before moving on to practical training or being a passenger on a sailboat.




yapp.pro


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

alanfranklin999 said:


> I made it to Seattle. I need help. But everyone that said hey would help has ghosted me. ...


Wow, a lot has happened in a few weeks, including a learning experience and another notch on your belt. I suspect that this has not shaken you the same as it would others, considering your experience buying/selling RVs, etc. Another chapter in your adventure, carry-on, good luck.


----------

